# burglary deterrant



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Dude... Your house was just broken into and you are looking for cheap?

Stop and think if Thunder was at the poodle parlor that day and your now nervous wife was on the other side of the door that burglar opened. 

You need to find out how the burglar broke in and correct it. Perimeter security with good locks and know where the keys have been. Lighting, trimming the bushes, etc.. 

Call your local police or locksmith.. Most will give a free security check. 
My gosh even if the CHARGE for it you and your families safety is at risk. 

Dont try and fix it with a "Beware of Dog" sign from the hardware store. 

Next time might not end so pretty.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Home security systems, wireless cameras, communication with neighbors, and lastly, consider proper training and ownership of a firearm. I recently took a firearm safety course and bought a semi-automatic gun. I feel much safer knowing that if someone comes in, in the middle of the night, I wont be defenseless.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Yikes*

Dude.......Thunder is 100lbs with quite a bark and distaste for strangers....he doesn't go to poodle parlors. Burglars want a quick and easy score, it wasn't a home invasion...my home ain't worth it. I left a window open and he kicked the screen in because he didn't know there was a dog in the next room.

Get a gun? My first thought was "good thing there's no guns in the house" he could have taken it, he could be in the huse with it, my nervous wive could now shoot me when I come home late.....

I guess I'll settle for sharpening his teeth.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Say what you want...I'd rather have one and never need it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

mt232 said:


> Get a gun? My first thought was "good thing there's no guns in the house" he could have taken it, he could be in the huse with it, my nervous wive could now shoot me when I come home late.....


Exactly!

Spend your $1000 on better lighting and locks, rather than on a handgun and training. There are very few times the gun will be useful in protecting your home, and the locks and lighting will help everytime, whether you're home or not. Plus, locks won't kill your kids/family members. Guns in the home are much more likely to injure the residents than an intruder. They make some people FEEL safer, and if that's what you're after, then fine. But they don't actually make you safer.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

mt232 said:


> ...
> 2. add beware of dog signs?
> ...


don't know if it's still true...but a few years back (don't ask for references, I don't have one), a home owner put up the signs, someone on the property got bit by the dog. The bitee sued the HO, and won since the HO knew that the dog had a tendency to be aggressive, he should of taken more precaution to restrain the dog. Moral of the story, if you think you dog would/could bite...it's probably better for the trespasser to learn on their own, rather than advertise it on a sign.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

RippySkippy said:


> don't know if it's still true...but a few years back (don't ask for references, I don't have one), a home owner put up the signs, someone on the property got bit by the dog. The bitee sued the HO, and won since the HO knew that the dog had a tendency to be aggressive, he should of taken more precaution to restrain the dog. Moral of the story, if you think you dog would/could bite...it's probably better for the trespasser to learn on their own, rather than advertise it on a sign.


I wonder if that's more urban legend than truth. With most property issues, you have LESS liability if you warn people of a hazard, especially if they have no business on your property anyways. I'm not lawyer though. Sometimes the law doesn't obey common sense.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

NateHanson said:


> I wonder if that's more urban legend than truth. With most property issues, you have LESS liability if you warn people of a hazard, especially if they have no business on your property anyways. I'm not lawyer though. Sometimes the law doesn't obey common sense.


Could be, dunno. I do know though that in the rural areas (read farm ground) if someone trespasses on your property, posted or not and they get hurt, you ARE responsible...that just never seemed right to me.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thunder is a golden retriever, so he's more likely to lick someone to death.....but a 100lb male dog of any kind, has enough bark to scare most away......even just because of the noise created....alerting the neighbors. If I understand properly, a tresspaser is at his own risk when it comes to dogs or firearms. And I also thought that putting up signs also reminds the oil delivery guy to close the gate behind him.

With due respect to the gun owners, for myself I believe they pose a greater risk then security device....I was looking for the lighting/locks suggestions. We are making sure that the dog can be seen/and he can see someone from any window or entry point of the house


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure someone was going to try to break into my place recently (would've been a baaaad idea for them..). The neighbor's dog is likely what scared them. But to satisfy my fiance (and myself a little bit), I beefed up our way lacking defenses.

I put in motion sensor lights on the sides and lights that stay on all night (flood lights) so my property is always lit. Good deterrants. But, if someone came in, it's nice to know that I have more than a knife to take care of the situation  

You can get a million different items to help you here, all the way from basics like dogs / guns, to a high tech installed security system. I'd personally opt for those ghetto window panel alarms, the ones where when you open / cross the window they just screech. Or a motion sensing alarm, it has a code and you gotta put in your #'s when leaving/getting home (it's a cheap $20 unit at home depot). I'm also planning to find one of those cool 'house is protected by smith and wesson' stickers for some of the most likely entry points, only I need to find a ruger/mossberg one for it to feel right


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

mt232 said:


> If I understand properly, a tresspaser is at his own risk when it comes to dogs or firearms. And I also thought that putting up signs also reminds the oil delivery guy to close the gate behind him.
> 
> With due respect to the gun owners, for myself I believe they pose a greater risk then security device....I was looking for the lighting/locks suggestions. We are making sure that the dog can be seen/and he can see someone from any window or entry point of the house


It varies state by state. I know in MA when I got my carry permit that, at the training course, it was made very explicit that you can only shoot if you're going to be killed or suffer great bodily injury (or if someone else is going to be subjected to that). If you wake up and a man is walking out of your front door with your box of jewelry, you can't just shoot him in the back. That was in MA, but I'm pretty sure some other states have more of a 'if they're on your property, that's that' attitude. But I don't know much about those (I'm in FL right now, prolly should find out proper etiquette..).

But if you're just looking for lighting/locking suggestions, just make sure all your entry doors are properly deadbolted with strong units. For lighting, make it light everywhere. I have lights on all night out front (1 incandescent and 1 flood light) so that my property is bright from the street, and the sides are dark, but they're rigged to double halogen bulb fixtures on motion sensors, so if you did walk up the brightness would double lol!


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

> But, if someone came in, it's nice to know that I have more than a knife to take care of the situation


:gunsmilie:


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

zel said:


> :gunsmilie:


Hell yeah! It's just the choice between a hand cannon or a pump action :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 30, 2007)

We installed a doggie door and an underground fence for our dog about a year ago because I was tired of having to let him out every time he needed to go. Now there is very little that goes on around our house late at night that he dosen't let us know about (much to our teenagers dismay).


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

scrapiron said:


> We installed a doggie door and an underground fence for our dog about a year ago because I was tired of having to let him out every time he needed to go. Now there is very little that goes on around our house late at night that he dosen't let us know about (much to our teenagers dismay).


animals are awesome deterrants, or at least alarms, no doubt! I have a hybrid jungle cat who's totally spastic and hyperactive. I know he won't scare anyone away, or be able to hurt anyone, but if there's *anything* suspect, he wakes us up w/o exception (if there's a roach in the house, he'll wake us at 4am to come show us!). I really want to get a pitbull, but with the cat and the fact I plan to have kids in like 5 years, that kinda hurts that idea


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

MT Consider this... 

"Your home aint worth it" 

To each his own but.......

The raging crackhead who decides your house is the pick up the day for the next rock doesnt care.. He wont rationalize... Just maime and kill til the court says " Dont do that anymore" and then I'm sure he will stop. 

I have two trained attack shelties who will devour cheese or dog treats at will...

I also have three guns and a couple of knives...

But I do have UL 437 approved deadbolts on my doors which will make his shoulder hurt when he trys to push the door open and will make a lock bumper sound like a rabid woodpecker. 

The cost at 2AM when you are on the inside.... 

Priceless.. 

Your call...


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I think you hit it on the head... theives look for an easy mark, not because there' any really valuable items, but rather he thinks he can get in and out and grab a few bucks easily...

Given that, I think that visual deterents work well... it's not scientifically proven, but a buddy who's a cop said he thinks that beware of dog, and "home protected by security company x" signs work well... home break-ins are usually opportunistic crimes... a guy cases the house, looks like an easy mark, in and out within 5 minutes... if they think anything will stop them from doing it in 5 min, they go to the next house...


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I think your right that visual deterrents will help with the run of the mill everyday con trying to find an easy prey but its the crackheads that ya really have to worry about. They dont think or play by the old guy rules.. 

Kinda like terrorists.. Its a new way of thinking we all need to adapt to.

Physical barriers such as locks and alarms, etc are what you need to truly protect your loved ones.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

*We think it was an opportunistic guy*

A house around the corner was robbed at the same time.....both simple targets.....I will opt for the visual detterants......but I was in my car thinking about it yesterday.....realizing I have a nice aluminum bat right next to me.....and I can hit pretty well.....oh how I wish I found him.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

We spend $30/month on an alarm system, have motion sensor lights that activate at night, dead bolts on metal exterior doors, secondary locks on the sliding doors, pitbull mix dog (she's so sweet, but you'd be surprised at how someone reacts when they think a dog is even part pit). 

I have no problems sleepin'.

You could always take Krav Maga. Here's some dude defending against a knife to the throat.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

mt232 said:


> A house around the corner was robbed at the same time.....both simple targets.....I will opt for the visual detterants......but I was in my car thinking about it yesterday.....realizing I have a nice aluminum bat right next to me.....and I can hit pretty well.....oh how I wish I found him.


That would work just dandy assuming he didn't have a firearm! Or if you were quicker than him :thumbsup: 

I have a large hand axe, thing is menacing! I was in the garage with my fiance at night and something triggered the motion sensors, I was out there in my underwear with an axe :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If the house around the corner was hit you'll probably have more problems until the person is caught. 

Try starting a neighborhood watch and talking to your neighbors on a regular basis. Its a good way to look out for each other, and get to know your neighbors at the same time!

We had one in an apartment bldg I lived in up in Northern VA. There really wasnt a crime problem but we started one of the first in Arlington Co. 
We scheduled cook outs, pool parties, etc and it was a blast! 

Extra eyes and knowing your neighbors is always a plus.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Sammy said:


> If the house around the corner was hit you'll probably have more problems until the person is caught.
> 
> Try starting a neighborhood watch and talking to your neighbors on a regular basis. Its a good way to look out for each other, and get to know your neighbors at the same time!
> 
> ...


That's funny, I was actually thinking of trying to initiate a neighborhood watch in my area... I don't even really know what that technically is, perhaps I've already started one lol. On my street/corner of my street, there's several houses including mine that are friendly, a couple of them armed, one of them is an old lady with phone #'s for other people. If someone messes around in our end of the neighborhood they'd better have their running shoes laced tight :no:


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

It doesnt have to be formal.. Knock on some doors and trade names and phone numbers/emails with your neighbors. 

Most people want to know thier neighbors but just never find the time. Try a cook out or a community block party or yard sale.. 

Not everybody will participate which doesnt them bad, but the new friends you find from those that do will make your neighborhood a safer place.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

coolness! I've started a small neighborhood watch! More like corner of my block watch, but works for me lol

There's 5 houses that are all 'involved', but are all either bordering each other or almost bordering. Out of 5, there's only 2 houses that don't know each other directly (the other 4, including me, all know each other), and there's been 3 phone # swaps, so that's pretty good!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Good deal!

Thats a great start. Maybe the other neighbors will get involved too.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Not too many others that are in my direct vicinity I'd like to get involved. There's really only 3 more potential houses, and 2 of them I'm pretty sure they do hard drugs, and the other is a complete Ahole, so I really don't want to talk to that guy lol!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Red neck burglar bars : size 15 or bigger muddy work boots, and 5 gal bucket of dog chow with KILLER printer on bucket, sitting by the front door.


Says it all. You will not look like a victim waiting to happen.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

holy hell Joey! where do you live? Bahgdad? lol


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> Red neck burglar bars : size 15 or bigger muddy work boots, and 5 gal bucket of dog chow with KILLER printer on bucket, sitting by the front door.
> 
> 
> Says it all. You will not look like a victim waiting to happen.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Classic! That's so much better than a 'protected by smith / wesson' tag! Damn that's good!



zel said:


> holy hell Joey! where do you live? Bahgdad? lol


because 2 people use hard drugs near me? Anywhere in this country. I'm younger so maybe I see the signs more, or maybe it's being outside working 24/7 on my house that I just overhear stuff. But people do hard drugs in all areas, all across the country, it's just nobody talks about it (nobody talks about it outside of the slums/cities, not nearly as much anyways. I guess my point is if you think your neighborhood is even close to drug free you're almost certainly wrong)


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

SPAMMER!!

haha forgot about this thread, 


Big Bob said:


> Red neck burglar bars : size 15 or bigger muddy work boots, and 5 gal bucket of dog chow with KILLER printer on bucket, sitting by the front door.
> 
> 
> Says it all. You will not look like a victim waiting to happen.


on that note, one of the easier entry points to my house conveniently has my olympic bar loaded with my deadlift weight (quite a bit), figured that's gotta be up there with size 15 boots!! Perhaps gun company stickers too lol :thumbup:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

If anyone thinks that whoever breaks into a home is just a burglar looking to walk out with cash, jewelry and a flat-screen TV, I beg you to please rethink that strategy. The news is chock full of victims of violent crimes where robbery was never, ever the motive or a result. Sorry to say this, especially on Sunday, but the world we live in is loaded with two-legged trash looking to hurt, maim, brutalize and possibly kill good people for kicks and self-gratification.

Do whatever you feel is apropriate under the law to protect yourself and your loved ones from harm intended by others. *Your conscience means you get to choose.* As with many of the choices and decisions we make over our lifetime, some will have proven themselves to have been clearly much better than others.

The mental exercise of_ If only..._ is usually of little comfort after-the-fact and so it might be more prudent for good and decent people everywhere to worry about lawyers, juries, lawsuits, signs and HOA's afterwards. There are enough traumatized, injured, emotionally-scarred, disabled and dead good people who didn't think for one second that they'd ever become a victim of a violent crime. And "for what?" those who survive will ask.

Just my opinion for whatever that is worth.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

simple. get a security system with motion sensors. . . it doesnt even need to be monitored. The alarm alone will be enough to scare them away.

for those that stay and are not deterred by the alarm, at least in my home, they'll either get a deer slug to the abdomen, a 30-30 to the chest, or a 22mag to the face. . . if my wife and I are at home and someone is going to come into the house, they want more than jewlery and a beer


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 20, 2007)

hubbard53 said:


> simple. get a security system with motion sensors. . . it doesnt even need to be monitored. The alarm alone will be enough to scare them away.


Bingo. Got the same recommendation from my office (we're consultants - a few do security for large businesses and incredibly high end residential). So aside from replacing all locks when I closed on my house (same day), adding some motion sensor floods in the back yard, etc, I'll be adding an audible alarm.

Of course, I also live in an amazingly safe area of NJ, which rarely (and I do mean rarely) has crime of any kind. However, I know that by putting this stuff in, I'm less likely to be effected. Add to that me and my gf's 60lb pit (she's a big wuss to me and the gf.... but not to anyone else  ), and we're pretty damn safe.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Many break-ins, especially drug related, are committed by either someone who knows you, or someone who is very familiar with your habits. A neighbor's kid, or one of their friends, or one of your kid's friends. Very few break ins are absolutely random. Not even a crackhead wants to pick a home they don't know anything about.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

CuCullin said:


> Bingo. Got the same recommendation from my office (we're consultants - a few do security for large businesses and incredibly high end residential). So aside from replacing all locks when I closed on my house (same day), adding some motion sensor floods in the back yard, etc, I'll be adding an audible alarm.
> 
> Of course, I also live in an amazingly safe area of NJ, which rarely (and I do mean rarely) has crime of any kind. However, I know that by putting this stuff in, I'm less likely to be effected. Add to that me and my gf's 60lb pit (she's a big wuss to me and the gf.... but not to anyone else  ), and we're pretty damn safe.


yep. we had ours monitored and it was pretty much worthless. They call the house TWICE... then if they get no response after 30 mins, they call your 2nd contact (cell) and if no response after 15min, they call your THIRD contact before they call the police.

When ours went off while on vacation, we didnt know until my mother in law (who was the third contact) let us know she was called. We called the company for more info and they couldnt tell us ANYTHING like if the system was still armed, what zone was triggered (make a differnce to me if its sliding door or front door), . . they couldnt evne tell me if the police had been dispatched; all they could say was that they had been called. that's worthless to me. . .


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Many "alarm companies" install a cheap alarm with underpaid techs, and their profit is in the monthly monitoring fee. As you say, the monitoring is useless. The whole point of the business is like many others - any business that accumuliates RMC's, or, recurring monthly charges, will be profitable and that is what every alarm company is after - profit, not actual security. 

Notice their commercials show very hi-tech, military-looking "command centers" with supposedly armed uniformed guards and supervisors with distressed/concerned looks on their faces - the ACTUAL monitoring "center" is a simple PC and a phone, probably in the back office of your local home heating oil dealer, and the "staff" is a GED buffoon with a short, typed-up list of "instructions" on what to do when an alarm call comes in.

The police are innundated with a birrage of false alarms, and now they have the automatic on-star calls to contend with as well. Believe me - they're never taken seriously. The systems are too unreliable to be taken seriously. An automatic alarm call is at the bottom of the priority list.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Many "alarm companies" install a cheap alarm with underpaid techs, and their profit is in the monthly monitoring fee. As you say, the monitoring is useless. The whole point of the business is like many others - any business that accumuliates RMC's, or, recurring monthly charges, will be profitable and that is what every alarm company is after - profit, not actual security.
> 
> Notice their commercials show very hi-tech, military-looking "command centers" with supposedly armed uniformed guards and supervisors with distressed/concerned looks on their faces - the ACTUAL monitoring "center" is a simple PC and a phone, probably in the back office of your local home heating oil dealer, and the "staff" is a GED buffoon with a short, typed-up list of "instructions" on what to do when an alarm call comes in.
> 
> The police are innundated with a birrage of false alarms, and now they have the automatic on-star calls to contend with as well. Believe me - they're never taken seriously. The systems are too unreliable to be taken seriously. An automatic alarm call is at the bottom of the priority list.


hehe command centers that look like CTU HQ from 24. . . :thumbup:

The only reason we had it monitored was for the fire alarm... they dont wait 60mins before calling the fire dept


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 20, 2007)

hubbard53 said:


> The only reason we had it monitored was for the fire alarm... they dont wait 60mins before calling the fire dept



Fire house is across the street, neighbor is former EMS (and good friends with the current chief), and my smoke alarms are loud as hell - I lucked out lol


----------



## TheSecurityGuy (Aug 19, 2008)

Be careful depending on pets as intrusion protection. In many cases domestic animals are hurt or worse during the intrusion. Additionally fire in the home takes approximately 40,000 family pets annually.

IMO pets should be considered as part of the family when protecting your home. Guard dogs are professionally trained and require lifestyle modifications for the host family. 

***************************************


----------



## globallocky (Aug 25, 2010)

Alarms have never been or ever could be security protection products. They are marketed as security systems but they do not protect you.

Alarms do exactly what the name says. They "Alarm" or inform that a condition is occurring. That is all. They cannot and will not protect you or your property.

If you are looking to prevent a break in, install better quality locks and door frame reinforcement.

Alarm companies make their money from suckers who pay a monthly monitoring fee.

Yes the police will attend to alarm calls, but their attendance will most often result in an invoice from the police department for services. The alarm companies usually fail to disclose this information.

Here's another scenario that I know is happening...

A burglar find his way easily into a garage roller door, closing it behind him. The alarm sounds and police attend. The burglar is hiding inside the garage. By law the police are not allowed to enter a premise without a warrant or probable cause. They are not allowed to enter a property without prior permission.

The police attend and write up a false alarm notice. They invoice the homeowner for their attendance. The burglar waits till they leave, and gets into the house easily through the usually unlocked garage entry door.

The burglar proceeds to ransack your house. There are no signs of forced entry, your insurance refuses to honor a claim because the police filed a false alarm report, you are already out of pocket for the monitoring charges, you owe the local police and your insurance will not pay out on the claim. The only winner is the burglar who gets away with your stuff.

Still want am alarm?

Alarm companies use underhanded techniques to con people into alarms, like "100% of burglars in prison stated any loud noise would have stopped them"


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

What's better than one big dog...


----------



## globallocky (Aug 25, 2010)

a pair of size 16 gum boots (wellingtons) next to the front door, with a note stuck to the door saying, Billybob, Elmer and me have gone to the ammo store for spare shotgun cartridges, back in 10 minutes.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

We have a female Golden, and she can make a growl and bark, that makes you think twice about entering. We had one of those fly by night APX sales people come knocking, and the wife said that he turned tail and walked away when he heard the dog raising hell inside.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

We must have had a locksmith join the group, a lot of old posts coming back from the dead today!!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll respond to this old thread. Locally, Time Warner Cable has taken over an old established alarm company. They have taken to running dramatic TV commercials where young women are home alone or home alone with young children when a home invader boldly crashes throung a door. 

I think an alarm system is a good thing second to secure doors and windows. The alarm has the potential to alert your neighbors and you. In high crime areas, the houses have bars on the doors and windows, not a bad idea. 

Unless they offer a team of commandos 1-3 minutes away from your home I think the monitoring service is a waste on money in the scenarios that Time Warner portrays. An indruder intent on doing harm will be in and out by the time they make their phone call to your home to ask if everything is all right.


----------



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> but I'm pretty sure some other states have more of a 'if they're on your property, that's that' attitude.


I think Utah is one of them states...Most are like your state, ya need to have a very good reason.

Anyway, burglary is a crime of opportunity. There are many things you can do. Close windows, lock your doors (especially when you are home). If you are not home, and they want in, most likely they will get in.

The way I figure it, I would rather them brake in when I am gone. Insurance will/might cover my stuff. I worry about someone breaking in when I am home, since I have dogs, cats, and more importantly, a wife and kids to worry about.

I am surprised a Golden scarred off the guy. I know Goldens and Labs. Lots of noise...

I asked a local cop one day: he said the biggest deterrent was auto lights and a big dog (a 100 lbs Golden is a big dog).

Search the news for the guy who has an iPhone app. built in to his security system...

Good luck. I am sure it was/is scary.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

When I moved in this summer, I made sure I replaced all the locks with high quality ones, I still need to get more lighting outside. Also, I made it a point to meet the state K-9 unit across the road. Really nice people, too. We're hoping next summer to get a boxer, as the wife's dad may be retiring and will be able to swing by some afternoons to give it some attention while we're at work.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

globallocky said:


> a note stuck to the door saying, Billybob, Elmer and me have gone to the ammo store for spare shotgun cartridges, back in 10 minutes.


That assumes your intruder can read.

A guy in my former neighborhood (suburban Boston) had his street-parked car burglarized and stereo stolen three times. After that, he didn't bother replacing the stereo and left a sign in the driver's side window that said, 'Don't bother -- this car has no stereo or anything valuable in it', which was true. Someone broke in anyway.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

globallocky said:


> Alarm companies make their money from suckers who pay a monthly monitoring fee.
> 
> Yes the police will attend to alarm calls, but their attendance will most often result in an invoice from the police department for services. The alarm companies usually fail to disclose this information.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but after 3 years the board is notifying me that this thread is getting more responses...

That said, I disagree that a homeowner's insurance company can refuse a claim because the police were there, found nothing, and filed a false alarm report.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Kick.

If you wish to advertise on this site. You can purchase advertising.


----------



## bldfw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Cheap and Effective Burglary Deterrant*

I read through this (really old) thread and was surprised to see that no one offered a simple inexpensive deterrent that we all have in our homes.....

It's been stated numerous time in this post that burglary is a crime of opportunity. We make it easy by clearly indicating to the neighborhood that we are not home. 

And why to we keep doing that....??

Because we are trained practically from birth to "conserve", to not waste energy and thus money. It's drilled into us EVERYDAY by parents, extended family, co-workers, etc. So then, what do we do when we leave the house every day? We turn everything OFF or down. The lights, the AC/Heating, etc. Anything the uses electricity and anything that remotely could suggest that perhaps someone is actually in the house.

Instead of turning everything off, leave a light or two on and MOST IMPORTANTLY, leave the TV on with the volume slightly elevated so as to be heard from outside. Open the shades/blinds/window coverings just barely enough to see from the outside that the TV is on but not enough to enable someone to see details within the line of sight.

If you think about it, with the above lifetime programming, if the TV is on, then it usually means someone is there laying on the couch or in bed, or maybe standing in the kitchen or sitting in a chair out of sight. A running, visible and audible television is probably one the biggest deterrents to anyone prowling around outside the house.

Think about it!! It holds the same for the poor dumb schmuck standing outside contemplating entering your home because they too have had that same lifetime's worth of programming. 

Think about it!! It's almost wholly irresistible to NOT believe that SOMEONE is in there watching that TV simply when we can see it when looking in the window. We can hear it. No one in their right mind leaves the house empty with the TV on!! Soooo......someone MUST BE THERE!!!. They just GOTTA BE because we can see the TV's on. We can't help it. We're all programmed to think that! 

Simple, cheap, and 99.999% of us have one!


----------



## MsMatthews (Feb 9, 2011)

bldfw said:


> I read through this (really old) thread and was surprised to see that no one offered a simple inexpensive deterrent that we all have in our homes.....
> 
> It's been stated numerous time in this post that burglary is a crime of opportunity. We make it easy by clearly indicating to the neighborhood that we are not home.



Yea this is an old post, but still an interesting topic. Lighting around the exterior of the house plus dead bolts on the doors are good for even everyday security whether you're home or not. Whenever I go out of town, we program our lights and TVs to go on and off at regular intervals so it looks like someone is home. 

Nowadays with social media (facebook, twitter, etc) coming into play, don't broadcast that you'll be away. It may not be someone you know directly, but often burglaries can be linked back to the fact that someone knew you weren't going to be home. Try to keep it on a "need to know" basis and wait until you get back to tell people about your trip.


----------

